# Wahoo



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

10/20 report Found a nice push of blue water 4 mi south of edge, worked it most of the day, 1 BF and 1 Mahi. Decided to high speed troll 15mph with some "cowbell" lures, got this guy as we passed over the edge in green water. got our "Box Topper":thumbup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great catch on your awesome boat!!

WHen I’m in blue water and not getting any knock downs Ill swing closer to the edge and pick up a Wahoo.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is awesome!!! Good job.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

seems like the hoo are thick at the edge this year. i wonder why?

jack


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome Hoo!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Great fish


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice 'HOO


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Are you still pulling any of those lures i made you?


----------



## brandonwh (Mar 26, 2018)

I will be trying this for the first time in my R180. What depth is recommended for fast trolling?


----------

